# Different funky tanks



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Right now i have a 6g fluval edge and love the little tank. how ever the urge for a bigger tank is creeping up on me.

I'm debating what to get for a nice (but not to pricey) funky tank. I was thinking either the half moon or corner tanks. 

Does anyone have any recommendations or know of any other "cool/different" tanks?

With the rimless rectangle ones, how big of an issues is evaporation? Do you get the water lines along the top of the edge of the tank?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Some of the mr aqua brand tanks have some "funky" dimensions like the 12g long or the 13g bowfront, both rimless but not too large. Perhaps your looking for something bigger. A buddy of mine once had a pretty large hex tank that was very cool.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a tank that is 24 inches tall x 12 x 12 inches. It looks great with a tall, vertical branch. And, it has a very small footprint.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I ended up swapping to the 12g fluval edge today  

How do you guys like your rimless tanks? Still may do one of those down the road.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Personally after going rimless I'll never go back. But only my opinion. Nothing wrong with a rimmed tank. But for a nice planted display tank you can't beat the clean look of a well maintained rimless tank.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

trout said:


> Personally after going rimless I'll never go back. But only my opinion. Nothing wrong with a rimmed tank. But for a nice planted display tank you can't beat the clean look of a well maintained rimless tank.


2 question on the rimless.

1. How much water evaporation do you get? Are you topping it up daily or every few days?
2. Do you get any form of water lines on the glass?


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry to intrude on the thread but are the mr aqua tanks available in canada? I had a look at the website a few weeks ago and there are a few really neat looking tanks! Browsing on my phone I eventually gave up looking.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

shift said:


> 2 question on the rimless.
> 
> 1. How much water evaporation do you get? Are you topping it up daily or every few days?
> 2. Do you get any form of water lines on the glass?


1. Depends on tank size. Quite a bit on my 40g not much on mg 13g. Usually every few days or when doing a WC

2. Very minimal, nothing that isn't easily wiped off. I just started to run a DIY top off on one tank so it's less noticeable. I could see it being worse if you have hard water.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

AdamsB said:


> Sorry to intrude on the thread but are the mr aqua tanks available in canada? I had a look at the website a few weeks ago and there are a few really neat looking tanks! Browsing on my phone I eventually gave up looking.


Yep sure are, in fact I got my first one in kelowna awhile back. Check the store on lakeshore, in the little strip mall where the Starbucks is. Then again there are ADA tanks available in van


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The little one on lakeshore is currently moving to spall rd. I was in there the other day but they were still setting up.. i will have to head back in in the next few weeks! 

Thanks trout! 

How much you pay for your 13g bowfront? its a cool looking setup.? also what do you use for a filter?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

shift said:


> The little one on lakeshore is currently moving to spall rd. I was in there the other day but they were still setting up.. i will have to head back in in the next few weeks!
> 
> Thanks trout!
> 
> How much you pay for your 13g bowfront? its a cool looking setup.? also what do you use for a filter?


No problem. Thanks for the info on that store moving 

Can't remember exactly but between 65-90$. Filter is an Eheim 2213 with a jet type glass outlet.


----------

